# Goldeneye Madness!!!



## flash02 (Feb 14, 2011)

2 man limit of golden eyes in 2 hrs


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

flash,
Super job on the Goldeneyes, very pretty birds! Really exciting when the whistlers show up in numbers. Very good looking dog also - colored like a Chesapeake. Your pup must have had a ball.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome! im lucky to get one or two a year down here and thats usually the end of January.


----------



## flash02 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you, he is actually a silver lab and he loved every bit of it. It was really nice not chasing the birds with the boat today.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Good times, nice work!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thats awesome, I love goldies! Did you get them on the west end of the big lake?


----------



## flash02 (Feb 14, 2011)

i dont like to really give up my spot because then i will have a million people hunting there but it was near the big lake.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Great Job!!!


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Thats awesome, I love goldies! Did you get them on the west end of the big lake?


They are all over the big lake.


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice shoot. Sweet!


----------

